# Broken Jaw



## shesulsa (Jan 18, 2006)

A friend of mine is learning to box and is training with another guy.  About a week and a half ago, they were boxing when my buddy was going to ask a question - he dropped his hands a bit, turned his head and opened his mouth. The other guy thought he was dropping his guard and took the shot to the TMJ.  My buddy went down and upon initial examination, the chiro didn't think the jaw was broken. However, my friend had an abcessed tooth he wasn't aware of (dentist didn't find it 5 weeks prior) which burst upon impact.

He waited a week to go to the hospital when his jaw and neck and face were swollen badly wherupon they found the fractures. He was operated on and was in ICU for two days until they could trach him. He is now in a regular room but still has the trach, is on IV antibiotics and is doing much better than he was initially.

Moral:  If you even THINK you might have a fracture, get an x-ray. Insist upon one. Always ice your injury as soon as possible.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 18, 2006)

Ouch!  That story gives me shivers.  Thanks for sharing Georgia, good moral to remember.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 18, 2006)

That's terrible news to have. I hope the person is alright.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jan 18, 2006)

An extremely unfortunate story but a good moral. I'd also add that when you talk while hard contact sparring step back and aout of range first.

Jeff


----------



## Sarah (Jan 18, 2006)

Yicks...bet he wont do that again..

Will he be able to box again once all fixed?


----------



## Zepp (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for the advice.  I wish your friend better health.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 18, 2006)

He's doing much, much better now. I saw him today - has a trach still, but is beginning to talk. The swelling is WAY down.  

Truthfully, I think he's training boxing just to cross-train and be prepared and for sport - I don't really think he's gonna go pro, compete or anything. We'll see - he's tough.


			
				kenpodoc said:
			
		

> I'd also add that when you talk while hard contact sparring step back and aout of range first.


Good advice - thanks.


----------

